# Remote control codes for Samsung TV



## tdenson

Has anyone yet managed to sort out the Tivo remote with a Samsung LE32R41BDX TV


----------



## gadgetgaz

Not yet but I have just bought one of those tellys and I will be sorting it out very soon. We should swap notes.


----------



## LampyDave

Seems to pretty much work with the last code suggested for Samsung which is 0320. The only slight snag is that the volume only works one at a time - so it doesn't keep going down if you keep your finger on the button, you have to press repeatedly.

Mute and power work as expected. 

Let me know if you find a better solution.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## tdenson

Doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## LampyDave

You don't have an American remote do you? I know the codes are different and I had to search through the codes one at a time with my black ones. Haven't bothered doing that with the Samsung yet.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## gadgetgaz

I have tried all of the listed codes for Samsung and none work. I then tried doing a code search using the 0999enter code, went throuh the entire code set (twice) and none work using my original silver remote.
I might try with my black one later.


----------



## mista_c

Anyone found a code yet? Have just bought one of these TV's and 0320 does not work for me either.


----------



## mista_c

Have just re-read the thread and see that gadgetgaz has tried ALL of the codes for the silver remote, without success. I'm not sure however if LampyDave is saying that its possible with a black remote. Can LampyDave (or anyone else) please confirm?


----------



## mista_c

LampyDave has confirmed to me via PM's that he is able to control his samsung with a silver tivo remote, using code 0320. Does anybody have *any* idea whatsoever why it works for him but not for me (and others)? I have the same model as him, LE32R41BDX, and the same firmware dated Nov-05.

When I use 0320 and press the tivo remote, I see the Samsung TV power button flash red but other than that, no effect.


----------



## iangale99

After reading this thread I tested the 0320 code on my LE32R41BDX and have the same results as mista_c, power led flashes but no effect.


----------



## mista_c

After searching through this forum, I now know that there are different versions of the silver remote. I was able to test code 0320 with a different silver remote and this now works with my my samsung tv just as LampyDave describes above.

Others in this forum have described newer versions of the silver remote as having a rough feel compared with the smoother feel of the older ones, but I was unable to make out any differences between the two remotes I have, so don't know why this wouldn't work with my original remote.


----------



## iangale99

Quick update, just bought a new silver remote off ebay as my old one was sending double commands etc, and the 0320 code works with the new one.


----------



## ScoobyDooZ

Im having this problem, 320 make the standby light light up. Do you think one of the newer black controls will work ok ?


----------

